# jobs for 25 year olds



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

if I get the position in dubai my 25 year son has expressed an interest in joining us.What sort of jobs are available to people of his age with no trade background (if any)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

He needs qualifications and experience. Otherwise no chance of anything decent.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

he currently works for a large national bakery in production (bread)


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Bodget, Please use google as your research tool, not other peoples time.
what kind of jobs can i get in dubai - Google Search


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Bodget, Please use google as your research tool, not other peoples time.
> what kind of jobs can i get in dubai - Google Search


my appologises i would have thought it is as appropriate a question as the where can i get plastered questions


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bodget said:


> he currently works for a large national bakery in production (bread)


Unfortunately, this type of job would typically be done by workers from the sub continent for far less than his UK wage.

It does cost a fair amount for an employer to employ an expat and as Jim has said, without qualifications and experience, he will struggle to find a good job.

Most western expats are employed in managerial positions...if he is serious about Dubai, maybe this can be an incentive to do some retraining and get formal qualifications.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

bodget said:


> my appologises i would have thought it is as appropriate a question as the where can i get plastered questions


Oh bodget... you are going to fit into the forum well 

Unfortunatly, I dont think he will have alot of luck without some training and management experience. If he has some extensive knowledge, he may be able to get a qa role or some other management role in the catering/food industry. Could always try his luck at the western bakeries/diners in the city though. There are a few who seem to employ westerners.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

thanks for your frank responses


----------

